# New and trending threads: ignored forums



## Dogtrousers (2 Nov 2019)

A nice feature would be if threads in ignored forums did not appear in new and trending threads on the forums page. Even if I go in and ignore the specific threads they still appear.

Not a big deal, and I can't remember if this was the case or not before the upgrade.

It just seems a bit incomplete if "ignore thread/forum" doesn't actually ignore the object all the time.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Nov 2019)

Come again?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Come again?


Exactly what @Dogtrousers stated... I try to ignore lots of threads but still get them popping up elsewhere. Ideally, they wouldn't!


----------



## Phaeton (2 Nov 2019)

For instance if you have the dark side on ignore, trending threads in that sub forum still appear in trending.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Nov 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Exactly what @Dogtrousers stated... I try to ignore lots of threads but still get them popping up elsewhere. Ideally, they wouldn't!


I just get a beer down my gregory peck and dont worry about it


----------

